# Found this amusing



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

At least they planned to add two more lights. :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

:blink:


BrandonG said:


> Not sure what they were thinking, thought I'd share it with everyone.


 

Not sure what they were thinking??:001_huh:

3 more lights is a clue


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Why not just come out of the PVC box buried in the lawn?















I know it's a dead horse, but it seemed appropriate.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

goose134 said:


> Why not just come out of the PVC box buried in the lawn
> 
> I know it's a dead horse, but it seemed appropriate.


 

That horse is alive and well. :thumbsup:

Those steel screws will rust and snap off the first time someone tries to remove an access cover.

That never happens with one of my installations.. :whistling2:

Brushing Scotchkote over the metal cover will protect the screws from rusting.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Man, does that look nasty.  I think they would've been better off moving that bell box a couple of feet to the left, and just coming out of it with liquid-tight to each light. Leave some KOs for future use.

Of course, if they actually did install five lights, then you'd be left with an installation that looked like a freakin' octopus. There's almost no winning.:surrender:

-John


----------



## BrandonG (May 19, 2010)

late to reply...... oh well..

I forgot to add, there is no obvious place the left end going into the ground seems to lead too... I would have looked but the staff of the funeral home was around... didnt want to look too suspicious... heh


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Did not want to be caught by the folks at the Bye Bye Funeral Home?:whistling2:


----------



## Oldsniper (Jul 11, 2009)

C'mon you guys! Haven't you ever found 1000 liquid-tights on the truck but no conduit?


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Image wont load


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Edrick said:


> Image wont load



What image won't load where?


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

The browser just sits trying to load this topic alls I see in the original post is the line of text. Then eventually I get a broken image symbol.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Edrick said:


> The browser just sits trying to load this topic alls I see in the original post is the line of text. Then eventually I get a broken image symbol.



Weird. I see nothing but text now in the OP.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

"iamalion.mine.nu/imagehosting/120830330.jpg" Is no longer a valid link.

~Matt


----------



## BrandonG (May 19, 2010)

ohh that is because I finally bought an actual domain :3 try www.brandonglatz.com/imagehosting/120830330.jpg


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm sure at one point each tee had it's own par holder, then a real electrician sold them a couple HID fixtures.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> That horse is alive and well. :thumbsup:
> 
> Those steel screws will rust and snap off the first time someone tries to remove an access cover.
> 
> ...


penetrax or anti sieze on all o/s metal to metal screw attachments is my choice of installation. I use penetrax on my lug nuts on the truck.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I'm sure at one point each tee had it's own par holder, then a real electrician sold them a couple HID fixtures.


 That is really good thinking!

Mind you, if it was my job, I also would've talked 'em into paying me to remove all those stupid T's. :no:

-John


----------



## wayne g (Nov 28, 2010)

Ran out of pipe but not T fittings.:laughing:


----------



## Al13Cu29 (Nov 2, 2010)

wayne g said:


> Ran out of pipe but not T fittings.:laughing:


"We the unwilling, led by the ungrateful, are doing the impossible.
We've done so much, for so long, with so little,
that we are now qualified to do something with nothing." :thumbup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Everyone knows you don't plant yellow flowers to the left & right of a row of red flowers. What a scab.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Link broken yet again....

People who link to pics outside the forum need to be:



:ban::hang:

Upload the damn pic!! It's not that hard to do!!


----------

